# Canada Day colour scheme?



## McG (1 Jul 2015)

Lots of black and red.  I assume this is a Canada Day theme, but it looks more like crimson apocalypse.  I cannot even see the underline to warn of my spelling mistakes.


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Jul 2015)

I agree, but it's bearable for one day.....good idea.


----------



## Loachman (1 Jul 2015)

It looks more like Firesofhell.ca.


----------



## JoeDos (1 Jul 2015)

Thought I was going insane haha, glad my phone isn't as messed up as I thought it was.  :facepalm:


----------



## dimsum (1 Jul 2015)

Egads!  I thought it was a Walking Dead or Blade theme!


----------



## McG (1 Jul 2015)

I think some white to replace the black might make an improvement .... But these colours would work in late October and maybe for a day in May (if you like the bad guys).


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jul 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> It looks more like Firesofhell.ca.


 :nod:


----------



## Blackadder1916 (1 Jul 2015)

Why does all this red make me think of chicken?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMjgHBnpeV0

Is there a way to revert to the traditional green before my rods and cones burn out ?  It was an option offered years ago, but can't find it anymore in the profile settings.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Jul 2015)

It's a bit lighter now, though maybe no better on the eyes.

Go outside, enjoy some fireworks and things will be normal again soon.


----------



## kratz (1 Jul 2015)

I thought it was an April Fools joke. I'm enjoying the funny comments.  ;D


----------



## Loachman (1 Jul 2015)

Retina-scorching colours aside, the new mobile format does look better on Her Majesty's Blackberry than any previous ones.


----------



## drbones (1 Jul 2015)

Blazing red colour...is this for Canada Day?  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Jul 2015)

All 24 hours of it. It's an incentive to get off your computer, go out and enjoy yourself!


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jul 2015)

I like it...it's kind of "hellish"....   >


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Jul 2015)

God,my eyes hurt.Please dim it.


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Jul 2015)

My eyes are hurting  ;D


----------



## McG (1 Jul 2015)

*This is an improvement from last night.

Happy Canada Day!*
 :cdnsalute:


----------



## Retired AF Guy (1 Jul 2015)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> All 24 hours of it. It's an incentive to get off your computer, go out and enjoy yourself!



If only I didn't have to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## cupper (1 Jul 2015)

I thought that we were rigged for red or something.


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Jul 2015)

I did forget to offer my best wishes for a grand Canada Day !! I wonder how many will go to work with a hangover ? ;D


----------



## Haggis (1 Jul 2015)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> All 24 hours of it. It's an incentive to get off your computer, go out and enjoy yourself!



Can you make it stop raining now?


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Jul 2015)

Actually, I don't mind this colour.  It's the green that makes me go squirrely.


----------



## dapaterson (1 Jul 2015)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Can you make it stop raining now?



Some infantryman you turned out to be... complaining about the rain


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Jul 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Actually, I don't mind this colour.  It's the green that makes me go squirrely.



If you log into the Airfarce or Navy versions you'll have a diff colour scheme


----------



## tango22a (2 Jul 2015)

Well boys & girls just be thankful that it didn't destroy your night vision !!

tango22a


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Jul 2015)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> If you log into the Airfarce or Navy versions you'll have a diff colour scheme



I always use the Navy version.  Blue, soothing blue.   :nod:


----------

